
Bill Burr Destroyed Steve Jobs - smacktoward
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E3s-qZsjK8I
======
pluckytree
Steve Jobs never took sole credit for inventing anything or changing the
world. He always heaped substantial credit to the smart people that worked
under him. It's the media and many people that inflate the importance of
individual people and attribute everything to them. How many times do they use
a star player's name rather than referring to a team by their name? Think
"Michael Jordan battles Larry Bird tonight on ESPN".

It's hard to dispute that Apple as a whole has changed the world in profound
ways, whether you like them or not. Steve Jobs' greatest attribute was
assembling great talent and motivating them into creating great things.
Perhaps this comedian doesn't like the way that he pushed people into doing
what they felt was impossible.

Perhaps Apple would have changed the world without him, but surely it would
have been very different without him. Even though he can't be given full
credit by any means, he deserves a lot of it for motivating people and pushing
them to their creative limits. Steve Wozniak has been very critical of Steve
over the years but also recognized that his contribution was essential to
getting products into the hands of people. When you read that Steve Jobs or
Scott Forstall was the "creator of the iPhone" I suspect all of them would
laugh and vigorously correct you. And they would be absolutely right to do so.

------
adultSwim
Bill Burr is such a prick but I have to say he really nailed that one.

~~~
monstruoso
Why is he a prick? He's always seemed nice to me.

------
dederp
What did Leonardo DaVinci do? What a waste of a human being. He just made dumb
marks on paper with a pencil. Who cares? And we are supposed to look up to
this guy? Whose life did this guy save?

Elon Musk didn't do anything. He just told some people to build an electric
car. What a dumbass, I am supposed to respect this guy? When is the last time
he engineered anything?

Thomas Edison, what an asshole. What did he do anyways? He had some schmuck
scientists test a bunch of metal filaments or something.

Anyone who honestly listens to Bill Burr and nods their head in agreement.
Really? What is this even doing on Hacker News?

